# Eyelash yarn..... some kinda torture for knitters?!



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, I have seen enough of those adorable bears from Gypsycream to be pursuaded to make one.

So I purchase the pattern, which, by the way, comes HIGHLY recommended and HIGHLY rated by everyone who has used it. Problem is NOT the pattern.

How in the heck are you supposed to work with this species (totally unfamiliar to me until my purchase today) of yarn?

Oh my gosh! I can't even get past the cast on. Not only can I not see my stitches, but the "eyelashes" are getting all tangled up and I can't even MAKE the stitches. I have to pull and pull until it finally comes through and make the stitch. I am afraid I am going to break the yarn. I have eyelashes all over my lap and sticking to my hands (my hands perspire a bit when I get frustrated, angry, etc.) Is there some super special technique I am missing?

All of your bears are beautiful! Please share the secret......


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi please be paitent with it and take your time .It will get easier as you use it .Don't make your loops too tight .
Practice makes perfect .


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Looks like you got the longer lash yarn. It is a little difficult at first, but once you get the hang of it (if you don't hang yourself first) it does get easier. Just kep your eyes focused on the heavier part of the yarn and it should get better.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Is a different color easier? I didn't notice any shorter eyelashes. That may be easier. Perhaps a trip to Joanns for a better look. Thanks.


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

its a yarn that has driven me potty in the past. i knitted a cardigan in it when eyelash was the yarn to use i am not a small lady and it made me look ten sizes bigger. it was not flattering so all that blood sweat and tears for nothing so it went straight in the charity donations. i have a few bits of this yarn left and threatened never to use it again one day would leave it at a charity shop or give it in a swap. however i saw the bears and was thinking about it so when i saw the bear swap i thought no must grit my teeth strain my eyes and try the blinking stuff again!!!


----------



## rosebudmatilda (Nov 5, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Is a different color easier? I didn't notice any shorter eyelashes. That may be easier. Perhaps a trip to Joanns for a better look. Thanks.


Whenever I use it I have had to knit it with another yarn because of this, also used the shorter length eyelash yarn. I used some today for the middle of flowers + sure enough it knotted every time. Sue


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

Check out You Tube and see how it is done. It's really not that hard.


----------



## Laura Lee (Apr 23, 2012)

My cousin sworn under her breath when she used Eyelash yarn so I vowed never to try it.


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

Count the stitches as you cast on otherwise it's impossible to go back and count them on the needle afterwards. I promise you, it gets easier with practice. If I can do it, you can too!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

laura1964 said:


> its a yarn that has driven me potty in the past. i knitted a cardigan in it when eyelash was the yarn to use i am not a small lady and it made me look ten sizes bigger. it was not flattering so all that blood sweat and tears for nothing so it went straight in the charity donations. i have a few bits of this yarn left and threatened never to use it again one day would leave it at a charity shop or give it in a swap. however i saw the bears and was thinking about it so when i saw the bear swap i thought no must grit my teeth strain my eyes and try the blinking stuff again!!!


This one made me giggle, Laura. I am NOT a giver-upper (some might say I am stubborn, but I will say I am "persistent") and doesn't sound like you are either.

The bears are adorable and seem doable. So... I will try some shorter yarn, take a deep breath, count my cast-ons as I go and perservere.

Yes, I hope to post a bear soon. Well, I need to practice, so it might not be soon, but I WILL post a bear! (yes, if it kills me) Thanks for the tips and encouragement, ladies.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

What is the suggested needle size on the ball band of that yarn? I'm thinking the needle is too small leading to frustration and eventual madness.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have lots of eyelash yarn around here -- leftover from crocheting fun fur cuffs for ready-knit gloves for a charity group - but I was afraid to it for my bears. There's a kind that has short fibers that are much more thickly populated along a center line. It looks kind of like a caterpillar. I'm going to get some of that but meanwhile I'll be using a boucle yarn which I think it will work for the bears. I'm not in love with either kind of yarn. If I make a mistake it's just nearly impossible to frog it out. Maybe someone has a tip for this stuff?

Or maybe I should make my first little bearkin with regular yarn until I feel comfortable with the pattern.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I have used the same type of yarn for my bear and my advice is to use metal needles and try not to make the stiches tight. Good luck and keep on knitting.You will see, after the body you will be a Pro eyelash knitter.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I thought it was just me. I have never worked with fur. It is driving me nuts! Doing the body I know I dropped a stitch but couldn't find it. Hasn't come undone so I guess it's ok. Why knit and purl when you can't see the stitches to tell you did. Joy of purling three together in this stuff lol joy joy!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I am so pleased to see this post. I thought it was just me.I found out this morning I do not even know what eyelash yarn is ! I was trying to use feathers yarn........ It and I just did not compute...... Now waiting for next week for proper eyelash to arrive. Will keep watching this post for hints and tips so please experienced eyelashes keep them coming


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> What is the suggested needle size on the ball band of that yarn? I'm thinking the needle is too small leading to frustration and eventual madness.


I think you have hit the nail on the head. The ball band calls for a size 101/2 needle.

The pattern calls for a size 4 needle.

I cast on a few stitches on a size 10US needle and had NO problem. I can see the stitches because the eyelashes have not gotten tangled in and out of the stitches. Plus, the eyelashes don't get caught when trying to pull the stitches through.

I remember when those fun fur scarves were popular they called for a large needle, too. Like a size 11 or so. That's my problem..... trying to work a (5)chunky yarn on size 4 needles. Sheesh! No wonder. Still doesn't solve the problem of making the bear, but now I know WHY I was having such trouble.

Yes, madness!

Thanks,

Amy


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry for all the trouble you had...I tried eyelash yarn on a baby hat for a trim and all the lash stuff stayed inside the hat and just a very few lashes were on the outside. I tried it the other way and it didn't help. I should try out the video I guess. 
So glad you figured out the problem!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I thought it was just me. I have never worked with fur. It is driving me nuts! Doing the body I know I dropped a stitch but couldn't find it. Hasn't come undone so I guess it's ok. Why knit and purl when you can't see the stitches to tell you did. Joy of purling three together in this stuff lol joy joy!


Oy! I haven't even read ahead in the pattern to see there is a P3tog! I fear I may not even make it CLOSE to that part of the pattern. I will lose my mind waaaay before there. (Yes, cuz I don't have much left to lose already with this furry nightmare).

I don't have a clue why you would need to knit and purl (stockinette) if you aren't going to see anything anyhow. Good point.

I seriously think the needle size is the main problem. You can see in my first photo that the eyelashes are all tangled in the stitches and you can't even see half of the lashes because they are so caught up in the stitches. In the second photo (on large needles) the eyelash yarn looks totally different because it is not all tangled up and it is lying out straight the way it is supposed to be. I believe this is the main problem. Like the ball band says, size 101/2 needles for a reason. The REASON being is that it is MADE for large needles so that the eyelashes don't get all mucked up in the knitting. I am guessing that is what Arlie's problem was also.

Deep breaths. Breathe in through your nose.... out through your mouth. Time for bed now. When I am sleeping I can't stress over this stinkin yarn! lol


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

No you won't stress about it but you will probably knit it all night long.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> No you won't stress about it but you will probably knit it all night long.


Oh, pooh pooh, Dreamfly!!! You are sooooooo right! How do you know me when you have never met me? Are you clairvoyant.... something in my Avatar Photo perhaps that clued you into it? Giggle, giggle, giggle.

I WILL be "eyelash knitting" in my sleep! Actually, you are DEAD wrong.... probably won't be getting any sleep lying in bed thinking about it! lol You ARE quite the smarty pants, Miss Dreamfly!


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

I haven't even started my bear yet. I have everything sitting in a bag, waiting for me to finish something else.

You all are scaring me to death.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh dear, I'm feeling awful now after read what you are all going through with the yarn.

The problem here I think is that I'm not familiar with the US yarns, well any yarns sold outside the UK really.

Our yarn is quite thin and stringy so its quite possible to knit on a lot smaller needles than the ball band advises and its important to use smaller needles because you need to create a dense weave. Scarves have a very lose weave and are stretchy.

My advise is to play a little and see just how small needle size you can go with your chosen yarn. Nothing is written in stone and the bear doesn't need to fit so it really doesn't matter what size it turns out to be.

Some yarns do have very long lashes and even I struggle with them and have to use a larger needle. We have one here in the UK called Lulu and its really awful to knit with.

If you've not bought your yarn yet please look for one that has lashes approx 1/2 inch long. Perhaps ladies who have knitted these bears successfully in the US could advise on what brands they have used. I think Red Heart does a good one but I couldn't be sure.

If you aren't happy using eyelash, fun fur, there is not reason why you can't use a plainer yarn, fleece or chenille, bamboo etc.

PS: purling three stitches together is a lot easier that knitting three stitches together, if you find you'd rather knit three, then do it, it really doesn't matter.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have my stuff waiting too......I'm chicken too.
]



lilangel said:


> I haven't even started my bear yet. I have everything sitting in a bag, waiting for me to finish something else.
> 
> You all are scaring me to death.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Eyelash yarns aren't for everyone! You really need to pay attention to your knitting and slow down a little.

I love eyelash yarns as a trim to felted items, they can be fun a little funky and oh so darling w hen completed.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Oh dear, I'm feeling awful now after read what you are all going through with the yarn.
> 
> The problem here I think is that I'm not familiar with the US yarns, well any yarns sold outside the UK really.
> 
> ...


No need to feel badly. It's jus a process....picking the right yarn to complete a project.

Your pattern IS well written, easy to understand and has been completed successfully with rave reviews. It is the WORKING with the YARN I am having trouble with.

You mention that the "eyelash" be no longer than 1/2" long. Well, I am using Sensations Cello eyelash yarn and the threads (eyelashes) are a whopping 2 1/2 inches long. I believe that equates to 5 times the recommended length! Wow! I have neither used nor purchased this yarn before, so I thought them to be all the same.

I think I need to scout out different types of eyelash in order to successfully complete your beautiful bears. NO WONDER I'm having such trouble!

Also, I have tried knitting the eyelash AND a coordinating sock yarn held together. I am finding the stitches MUCH easier to see even with the highly disfunctional yarn. As you said, going up a needle size won't affect the outcome of the project. In addition, the sock yarn adds bulk to the stitches making it just a bit more dense at the base than just the eyelash, so a bigger needle size would still ensure no stuffing shows through.

Knitting is not an exact science. It's about learning something new with every project. I am learning ALL about eyelash yarn with this project and I am quite sure I will be successful eventually.

Thank you for your response. Thank you for your wonderful pattern.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Sock yarn is thin yarn? So wish the powers that be would standardise all these yarns. If it helps to knit a 1 or 2 ply alongside your eyelash and go up a couple of needle sizes great idea. I'm just worried that you'll have these huge bears and not the stated 9 inch size lol!

Sorry I meant between 1/2 and 1.1/2 inches eyelashes, missing the fractions on keyboards 

Need to do some research on your eyelash yarns so I can advise in the future. Off to your Ebay to have a look 

OK, I've had a look at the US Ebay and from what's on offer there I would say either Gala or Lion Fun Fur is the sort of thing you should look for or equivalent to that sort of thing.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

The long eyelash - the one you have - makes prettier fur. 
Use metal needles, not plastic (yours are either plastic or painted - the ones on the picture).
I'm not sure what size those needles are, but they do look somewhat small... I usually use 4.5mm, 5mm or sometimes even 5.5mm with long eyelash.
Be sure to have lots of light when you are working with it.
The stitches are actually better felt than seen. Use your fingers and fingernails to distinguish where the stitch is.


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

i agree amyknits i wont let any darn yarn or pattern defeat me! bears here i come!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I have seen two mentions of using metal needles. I think this is good advise. I have made the huggable bear with eyelash yarn. I started out using my usual bamboo needles, but after lots of struggling I changed to a pair of metal. And my other tip (as someone else said) is to slow down. I could not do this in a hurry- just take your time. The purl 3tog was tricky to start with, but does get easier. I also found it difficult to see which was the knit side and which the purl. I eventually found if you pulled the knitted piece gently and looked closely you could see which was knit/purl. Hope this helps.


----------



## crochetmouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> I thought it was just me. I have never worked with fur. It is driving me nuts! Doing the body I know I dropped a stitch but couldn't find it. Hasn't come undone so I guess it's ok. Why knit and purl when you can't see the stitches to tell you did. Joy of purling three together in this stuff lol joy joy!


I did mine in all garter it is under pictures my pink bear you can not tell the difference as long as you use the fun fur


----------



## Lea (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm so glad to see this post! I was already stressing out about using eyelash yarn, and I haven't even bought any yet! All the help here will be very welcome when I work up the courage to give it a go. In the meantime, I'm working on Mr. Bear in a bit plainer yarn.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Lea said:


> I'm so glad to see this post! I was already stressing out about using eyelash yarn, and I haven't even bought any yet! All the help here will be very welcome when I work up the courage to give it a go. In the meantime, I'm working on Mr. Bear in a bit plainer yarn.


Good for you.


----------



## Mo4 (Apr 1, 2012)

I love eyelash and am using is now on many childrens items, but I am using Stylecraft Eskimo which, by your picture looks as though Eskio is a shorter lash. I have always avoided the long lash for the very reasons you are speaking of. Yes, your hand's do get sweaty, it is important to regularly wash your hands so the lash slips over your fingers. I would say knit slowley for a few row and maybe it will then the lash will automatically fall into place. I do find the first 3-4 rows fiddly even with the short lash.
Beautiful when finished so wish you luck.


----------



## Merrywitch (Feb 20, 2012)

No - you can't drop a stitch using eyelash yarn !!! You can count the stitches - using good glasses (!), but never, never think you can count the rows ! Better to count them on paper as you go along - otherwise, as it's quite stretchy when made up, one side might just not be the same as the other - then if you come to undo a few rows you really do have a problem !!!
I'm on the middle of making a Kaftan jacket from an old pattern, using peach eyelash with borders in Aran denim-shade blue. Having seen what was said about not being suitable for larger people (!) I'm a bit put out - anyhow, it will be VERY warm for next winter around the house, even tho' it's a bit fancy for that !


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

Holy cow! I just emailed Pat yesterday regarding needle size because the yarn I bought calls for size 10 1/2 needles and the pattern calls for a much smaller needle. After playing around with it I think I will end up using 5s. FYI - I'm using Lion Brand Fun Fur that I bought at Walmart for $2.97 per skein. The lashes aren't way long so I'm hoping, after reading this post, that I won't be pulling my hair and perhaps my eyelashes out! In the battle of knitter versus yarn I WILL win. I just have to make one of these bears.


----------



## Mo4 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just love your Teddy's. Where did you get the pattern?
For me working with Stylecraft Eskimo is the best. Just love it. Just finished a 4 yr old Shrug in White. a Jacket in Baby Pink and now working on a Red Jacket with a waterfall collar. Will have to post some pics I think.


----------



## roxy (Feb 7, 2012)

FUN FUR?????I would like to meet the person who named it that.Can't find dropped stitches,can't count rows,does it matter if its knit or purl? Gonna make that bear, gonna make that bear,gonna make that bear.......


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Is a different color easier? I didn't notice any shorter eyelashes. That may be easier. Perhaps a trip to Joanns for a better look. Thanks.


You might find eyelash 'feather' yarn easier - it has shorter fibres You probably need to knit more slowly and not too tight.
Definitely use a row counter and stitch markers - they're difficult to count by eye. The result will be worth it.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

It also helps to use contrasting color needles.... can't wait to see all the bears...


----------



## shirleycurly60 (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks easy, it is hard on your fingers, they have to spread yarn for needle to go through. Use dark coloured needles, and knit loosely. Here is utube video


----------



## battye one (May 23, 2011)

i found that knitting with a same colour fine wool and put them together makes it easier. on its own i find it impossible


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Me too! I bought the long eyelash type of yarn and gave up very quickly. I will try the short version, some day, as I really love the bears with 'fur', however, with the May 31st deadline I decided to go with a boucle instead. As it turns out, boucle isn't a piece of cake either...geez! I think the eyelash yarn would be easier to work with if worked loosely, but we're not supposed to do that for the bears.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

crocheting with it is worse!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I.m not a lover of eyelash yarn, except for trimming, so I am making my bear in a smooth yarn


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I remember the first time I worked with eyestrain er eye lash yarn. My granddaughter (actually her mother, the engrat)requested a girly sweater. So I made a really pretty cardigan with eye lash collar and cuffs. Came out great, and like all things I make I send the washing instructions as well. Perhaps I should have also said not to wash with anything that has zippers. ( I thought everyone knew not to wash sweaters with anything that has zippers, silly me) Anywho the eyelash part got messed up and the engrat asked me to repair it. That is where I realized the eye lash is really eyestrain yarn because it took me longer to repair than to knit. I said maybe you should wash this separate from everything else. Again, silly me, what was I thinking. She called and asked if I could repair it once again - so I said no how about I just make her another one instead,it would be easier. Now I must interject here that I did not make grandma status by being stupid. So I made a vintage sweater coat knowing that she would never let this child wear it. I never got another request to "repair" another article again. 
Eye lash yarn is doable you just have to clear your mind and persist.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

battye one said:


> i found that knitting with a same colour fine wool and put them together makes it easier. on its own i find it impossible


That's what I did on this owl. This is the shorter eyelash and I knit it with sport weight gray yarn. You can't even see the gray yarn in it and it made it soooo much easier. I think I could even have gone with sock weight or fingering and it would have helped.
Also, I have a friend who uses stitch markers every 10 stitches when casting on so she doesn't have to count back so far. After using this yarn I definitely see the wisdom in that.


----------



## smurf41 (Apr 22, 2012)

I have knitted lots of scarfs in eye lash long and short and they have always turned out great may be your are having your wool to tight try again its pratice


----------



## racurtis (Apr 29, 2012)

I know this may be a little unhelpful but I've used similar wool before and like someone earlier said in their post, you have to just count the stitches as you cast them on otherwise you won't be able to see them that well and then you pretty much have to knit blindly. But it does get easier when you get used to the wool, hang in their dear  and try not to knit too tightly as this will make it harder to work with as can't see the stitches very well. Sorry of this was not helpful


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I had added either a size 10 crochet thread or lace weight yarn with the eyelash. I made my daughter a knit jacket and used the eyelash for the collar and cuffs. I used matching crochet thread with the eyelash and it didn't take away from the furry affect I was looking for.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

It really does get easier the more you use it. Maybe try just a small little square first.


----------



## Lea Ann (Dec 22, 2011)

I am also using the Sensations Cello yarn and it was a bit difficult at first and I find myself having to feel each stitch because sometimes I'll knit a stitch and it was just into the threads of the eyelash, not the actual yarn part. But I've gotten used to identifying each stitch so it's not nearly as daunting as it was when I started. I've finished the body, and had to pick up a couple stitches in the process but all in all I'm pleased with it thus far. I'm known as the 'tenacious' one among those who know me, so giving up was not an option!

I adore the bears I've seen made and I'm determined to get one made and I know it will get easier and easier. Those bears are just so adorable! Thanks Gypsycream for your wonder pattern!


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I am not an advanced knitter but using this yarn was no problem, I think because I am a loose knitter. I have used it with an nother yarn and by it's self. (Now using Light & Lofty or Color Waves puts a bug in my bonnet.) I love the end results so it is worth the effort. I try knitting it leaving the hairs down then when I'm done I carefully comb the hairs up.I'm sure you will master this diffacult yarn, good luck!


----------



## logicfrog1 (Mar 6, 2012)

have you tried the old crochet trick of putting a light colored towel under your work i dont know why but it does work [most of the time]


----------



## parrotdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

I just have to say this ..... and hope I don't get screamed at too much lol. I love working with eyelash and feather yarn.


----------



## Grandma val (Oct 6, 2011)

can you get Stylecraft Eskimo yarn I have found it easy to use also I am using bamboo needles, don,t know if that makes any difference GOOD LUCK


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

parrotdragon said:


> I just have to say this ..... and hope I don't get screamed at too much lol. I love working with eyelash and feather yarn.


Can i ask please. What size needles do you use ?? I only tried last night and was ready to give up (which I did) after 2 rows of only 20 stitches, now I am wondering if it was the needle size ? I was using the feathers yarn, while waiting to get my eyelash.


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

The previous advice is good.... take your time and don't make the stitches too tight. I've made several cap style hats of eyelash yarn for chemo patients using the color of their own hair when possible. They look adorable! Hang in there.


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

needle size depends upon the project you are making. I've used a variety of sizes and have had no problem. But, for a beginner with this yarn, I would recommend starting with a smaller size, maybe a 6 (USA).


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

My problem is that I knit so tight, by the time I did the first increase row, I could not get my needles into the stitches. I went and bought a different type yarn that is working up very nicely for my bear, also, started making myself remember to knit looser (not too loose) and I am having great fun now. This pattern is extremely easy to follow and is written very clearly and Gypsycream is always available if you have a problem. 
When I finish this one, I am going back to eyelash and make one from that. I will be a pro by the time I finish this one!!!! LOL
I love the bears and can see lots of them in my future.


----------



## knittylady (Jun 12, 2011)

I have lots of eyelash yarns too.I had trouble knitting with it too. I found a pattern at joanns to make twisted or braided thin scarves, no knitting


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I gave up using it as I got frustrated. I made a cardigan for my grandaughter and she wouldn't wear it because it "tickled"!!!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

It does get easier the more you use it. Also, all of the comments here are correct; shorter eyelash, metal needles, using it along with another "regular" yarn, etc. It is almost impossible to frog, however, it is also very forgiving. If I find I dropped a stitch I just add another one & I've never been able to see that I have done that. Keep practicing, the look is worth it.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

parrotdragon said:


> I just have to say this ..... and hope I don't get screamed at too much lol. I love working with eyelash and feather yarn.


I'm with you on this Parrotdragon


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lawrencji said:


> battye one said:
> 
> 
> > i found that knitting with a same colour fine wool and put them together makes it easier. on its own i find it impossible
> ...


Just love your owl  and that yarn is really interesting it look a bit like our Sirdar Snowflake in chunky.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

gcoop said:


> parrotdragon said:
> 
> 
> > I just have to say this ..... and hope I don't get screamed at too much lol. I love working with eyelash and feather yarn.
> ...


Try going up a needle size and see how it feels. As I said previously I'm not sure what yarn you are all using so the needle size I quoted in the pattern is for the UK yarns, nothing is written in stone, just go with whatever you feel comfortable with


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I would also like to add to my first comment-----taking a veryyyy good tranquilizer and letting loose with a few wonderfully healing screams also makes working with weird yarns does help a great deal. If you don't have tranquilizers a large bottle of tequila can be used in it's place. You either get to the easier levels of the pattern, or you don't care by the time the tequila is gone.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I would also like to add to my first comment-----taking a veryyyy good tranquilizer and letting loose with a few wonderfully healing screams also makes working with weird yarns does help a great deal. If you don't have tranquilizers a large bottle of tequila can be used in it's place. You either get to the easier levels of the pattern, or you don't care by the time the tequila is gone.


Choking coffee moment DonnieK, naughty naughty girl!!!!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I am not the best knitter but I love knitting with eyelash yarns. I have to knit more slowly and pay attention but it is really worth it. I have used it many times with an ordinary yarn to make small blankets, very popular for dolls and teddies!


----------



## Raffa (Sep 26, 2011)

I cannot agree more with you all. I thought it was just me! I have discovered that knitting outside in the daylight is the only way I can see the stitches, except the ones that I think that I have dropped and not been able to see to pick up because of the "eyelashes". 
i have a concern about using the eyelash yarn (the short one) to stitch the bear together. Is it straightforward or is there a particular way of doing it? 
Despite this I have to admit it looks and feels great when it is knitted up. I even had a comment from one of my DH's cycling friends this morning and he is not the type to notice anything even the slightest bit crafty!


----------



## mphinney (Aug 13, 2011)

I too had the same problem. But I counted my cast on as I went, then I just use my left forefinger to feel for the next stitch. It seems to be working. The only issue I had was that I dropped a stitch, needless to say, my project was torn apart and started over again, LOL!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Raffa said:


> I cannot agree more with you all. I thought it was just me! I have discovered that knitting outside in the daylight is the only way I can see the stitches, except the ones that I think that I have dropped and not been able to see to pick up because of the "eyelashes".
> i have a concern about using the eyelash yarn (the short one) to stitch the bear together. Is it straightforward or is there a particular way of doing it?
> Despite this I have to admit it looks and feels great when it is knitted up. I even had a comment from one of my DH's cycling friends this morning and he is not the type to notice anything even the slightest bit crafty!


When you are stitching up its good if you can manage the feather/fur/eyelash yarn because its very forgiving and any untidy stitching is disguised lol! Just make sure you use a good pointed needle and that you don't penetrate the yarn itself, try and get between the stitches. You'll know if you have gone through the yarn because your needle will get stuck, don't try to keep pulling, you'll need to unthread your needle and pull it out again, there is no way it will pull through the yarn. (does this make sense?)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

mphinney said:


> I too had the same problem. But I counted my cast on as I went, then I just use my left forefinger to feel for the next stitch. It seems to be working. The only issue I had was that I dropped a stitch, needless to say, my project was torn apart and started over again, LOL!!!


If you drop another stitch don't pull your work apart, just use some spare thread on a sewing needle, hook it up, pass through the stitch above and double knot it on the wrong side, its very forgiving promise


----------



## Bige01923 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi there
I thought it was me too. But I finally figured out what I had to do. If you use a light color yarn, use a dark pair of needles or hook. If you use litght color yarn then use a darker hook or needles. I find that I can finally see the stitch better. I frogged alot too. Hope my idea helps.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I have no trouble knitting with this fun fur, but oh my...I can't for the life of me figure out how to crochet with it - can't see the stitches at all!! God bless anyone who can!


----------



## robinw (Jun 22, 2011)

I have successfully knit with this type of yarn and it takes awhile to adjust your tension and get the hang of it. I would suggest you use darker colour needles to make the yarn stand out more and it will be easier to see the stitches. It looks like you have light blue needles and white yarn. Also use your fingers to feel the stitches onb the needle so you are not trying to knit the eyelash.


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a really cool afgahn that I made in big stripes of fun fur and black "regular" yarn. It took almost a year because I kept putting it down to do something more relaxing. It matches my den with red, purple, blue, green - wild colors. It sits on a red leather chair. I was so proud of it....then my daughter's dog came to visit and it has been his afghan ever since...and we live at the beach so it is dog hairy and sandy...not what I expected of my hard work!!!! So, now that I am working on my bear for the KAL, it is easy peasy. I am using a size 3 US metal needle with a sharp point. I feel more than see the fun fur because it is black and white (hard as heck to see). I just finished the body and it looks like a dead animal. I am just hoping that when it is complete and has a face it will look like a sweet bear instead of something on the side of the road!! Please, send good wishes to the knitting gods for me!! I am using something called Festival Mix Fiber that I got a AC Moore for $1.00 for a 50gram ball. Not on sale, their regular price. It looked like a bear to me before I started knitting...now more road kill.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

SmilingCamel said:


> I have a really cool afgahn that I made in big stripes of fun fur and black "regular" yarn. It took almost a year because I kept putting it down to do something more relaxing. It matches my den with red, purple, blue, green - wild colors. It sits on a red leather chair. I was so proud of it....then my daughter's dog came to visit and it has been his afghan ever since...and we live at the beach so it is dog hairy and sandy...not what I expected of my hard work!!!! So, now that I am working on my bear for the KAL, it is easy peasy. I am using a size 3 US metal needle with a sharp point. I feel more than see the fun fur because it is black and white (hard as heck to see). I just finished the body and it looks like a dead animal. I am just hoping that when it is complete and has a face it will look like a sweet bear instead of something on the side of the road!! Please, send good wishes to the knitting gods for me!! I am using something called Festival Mix Fiber that I got a AC Moore for $1.00 for a 50gram ball. Not on sale, their regular price. It looked like a bear to me before I started knitting...now more road kill.


No don't say that  I think that when you knit its body and feet it actually looks like a bear lol! Looking forwards to seeing your bear and it wont look like roadkill promise


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> SmilingCamel said:
> 
> 
> > I have a really cool afgahn that I made in big stripes of fun fur and black "regular" yarn. It took almost a year because I kept putting it down to do something more relaxing. It matches my den with red, purple, blue, green - wild colors. It sits on a red leather chair. I was so proud of it....then my daughter's dog came to visit and it has been his afghan ever since...and we live at the beach so it is dog hairy and sandy...not what I expected of my hard work!!!! So, now that I am working on my bear for the KAL, it is easy peasy. I am using a size 3 US metal needle with a sharp point. I feel more than see the fun fur because it is black and white (hard as heck to see). I just finished the body and it looks like a dead animal. I am just hoping that when it is complete and has a face it will look like a sweet bear instead of something on the side of the road!! Please, send good wishes to the knitting gods for me!! I am using something called Festival Mix Fiber that I got a AC Moore for $1.00 for a 50gram ball. Not on sale, their regular price. It looked like a bear to me before I started knitting...now more road kill.
> ...


Oh my goodness, I am so honored to have you, the designer of these amazing bears actually comment on my post. Thank you so much, this is such a thrill!!!!!


----------



## Raffa (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you Gypsycream. I have 2 legs to knit then it's onto the stitching.


----------



## Janneylynn (Dec 9, 2011)

I am so glad that I am not the only one who found this yarn impossible to see.....have cast on over and over and cannot see....used magnifers, but still was difficult. I swore never again, until I saw those irresistable Bears !
But my first bear is going to be with a yarn that I can see, until I know the pattern.


----------



## Dylanfan (Nov 30, 2011)

I love ALL these posts! I could have written a lot of them myself because I KNEW this would be my story if I ever tried to knit one of these bears! I am going to investigate the Snowflake yarn...it doesn't look as fluffy as the eyelash yarn, and I am pretty much a beginner knitter!

Nancy


----------



## Purrcylove (Aug 4, 2011)

Do you use one strand of the eyelash and a strand of another corresponding yarn to make it 8ply?


----------



## parrotdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

everyone who is battling with eyelash ..... don't give up. I had the pleasure of watching the cutest little bear being created today by a lady who had been certain that she couldn't make him. She was so proud to be taking him home at the end of our little class and so she should have been. He really was a cutie.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

I've had a couple of skeins of fun fur/eyelash yarn for a while trying to get up my nerve to try to do an edge on slippers. Last week I had a pair that needed "something" and I crocheted an edge. Well, it wasn't fun! Not sure how many times I restarted, ops, frogged and it took 2 rows of sc before I got something that got furry looking. The fur is all tied down in the sts. I ended up taking a small crochet hook and pulling out enough lashes to get the edge to look decent. From what I'm reading here, there's a trick to using this stuff and making it look nice and thick?


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for all your comments. I have not seen fun fur yet so I probably would have purchased the wrong stuff. Now I can go shopping and have the yarn ready for when I am ready to knit again.


----------



## parrotdragon (Dec 2, 2011)

*HINT*

I use a toothbrush to tease out the fur from the stitches, they really are the best teddy bear hair brushes ever invented!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

parrotdragon said:


> *HINT*
> 
> I use a toothbrush to tease out the fur from the stitches, they really are the best teddy bear hair brushes ever invented!


Yup, I use a clean nail brush


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I would also like to add to my first comment-----taking a veryyyy good tranquilizer and letting loose with a few wonderfully healing screams also makes working with weird yarns does help a great deal. If you don't have tranquilizers a large bottle of tequila can be used in it's place. You either get to the easier levels of the pattern, or you don't care by the time the tequila is gone.


Giggle, giggle, giggle. Best advice yet!


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

parrotdragon said:


> *HINT*
> 
> I use a toothbrush to tease out the fur from the stitches, they really are the best teddy bear hair brushes ever invented!


I have some new tooth brushes I don't like, I'll "re-purpose" then to a yarn brush! LOL


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you all so very much for your great advice. I WILL buy some shorter fur, knit with a strand of thin (sock yarn) thread along with it.... at least for the first one....use metal needles a size larger and feel the stitches. I will make a bear! Thank you to Gypsycream for all your helpful advice... how wonderful to have the author of the pattern so willing to help us with her wonderful pattern! Super pattern, super lady!


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

You mention that the "eyelash" be no longer than 1/2" long. Well, I am using Sensations Cello eyelash yarn and the threads (eyelashes) are a whopping 2 1/2 inches long. I believe that equates to 5 times the recommended length! Wow! I have neither used nor purchased this yarn before, so I thought them to be all the same.

I used the Sensations Cello eyelash yarn on a scarf, and even on size 10 needles had to go back and brush it with a kitty slicker brush to get the "eyelashes" out. I'm making 2 more scarves using Lion Brand Fun Fur, and it's going a whole lot better. The "eyelashes " are much shorter and it's easier to work with.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Please don't give up, it will get easier. I am also knitting one of the bears right now. I am knitting every row intead of purling. I find this easier and I see no difference, the yarn is so thick you can't see the pattern anyways.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i have knit several hats and scarves with the eyelash yarn.....it isn't the knitting that drives me crazy, it is trying to recover a dropperd stitch.


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

The yarn is somewhat difficult but it does cover a multitude of goofs. This isn't something that has to fit either.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

You can do it, Amy! Your work will slide much more easily with metal needles as suggested. I made the larger bear using LionBrand fun fur and size 4 metal needles and the pocket bear with the same brand fun fur and size 3 needles. I tried to make a scarf a year ago using fun fur and trashed what little I managed to accomplish and gave the rest away. This time, with such beautiful pattern directions from gypsycream (and lots of determination because I LOVE her bears), it has been a happy success. *Please* don't give up!


----------



## Peg I M4 (Apr 6, 2012)

I always use a second yarn when knitting with eyelash. Use a baby or sport weight and you will breeze right through it. Be sure to use a similar color so it doesn't show.


----------



## granny30 (Dec 18, 2011)

is there a picture of the bears????


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

You might want to knit an eyelash scarf first to get used to the yarn. It really can be hard to see and is so easy to pick up an extra stitch. It is terrible to unknit.


----------



## craftylady953 (Feb 14, 2012)

I have no problem what so ever using this yarn. It doesn't matter what size hooks or needles you use. I just made a Barbie dress and used this longer eyelash yarn for the skirt and used size 3 dp needles. 

The "trick" to using eyelash and fun fur type yarns is to work a strand of another thread or yarn along with it. You can even use sewing thread in a similar color to the yarn itself. 

And one last thing, if you are making a stuff animal or other object that definitely has a right side, regardless of what the pattern itself may say, work the stitch so the yarn lashes are always on the same side. (If you are working on DP needles in the round such as the skirt, I turned it inside out and worked all rounds in knit. I could have left it right side out and worked in purl as well). 

If making a scarf (and there are several patterns using this type of yarn), I use a strand of baby/fingering weight yarn along with it. 

Guess I am just saying, be patient. You will figure out what works out best for you. Just don't give up entirely. If you are use to mainly working with WW 4 ply yarn and fingering sized yarns, or course the eyelash/fun fur yarns are much thinner. This can take time in itself to get use to working with. Perhaps I don't have as big a problem as most of you seem to be having, because I also knit/crochet in 1:12 scale for years using silk sewing thread and .0000 needles. 

Deb


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

granny30 said:


> is there a picture of the bears????


If you look at my signature you'll see a link, click it for all the bears designs


----------



## craftylady953 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, just what is this bear that many of you are talking about? Please supply a link to where the pattern can be purchased and/or a photo of the bear.

Thanks, Deb


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

craftylady953 said:


> Yeah, just what is this bear that many of you are talking about? Please supply a link to where the pattern can be purchased and/or a photo of the bear.
> 
> Thanks, Deb


I'm not allowed to put a link on sorry, check out the link in my signature. Or see below.


----------



## craftylady953 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ah, TY for the link, and I see you are also the designer of the pattern. Congrats, they are adorable.

Deb


----------



## notjustadoll (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, I cant tell from the photo but are you knitting with the eyelashes in the yarn facing back from the needle? I know there are knitters who alweays rewind a ball of yarn, but with eyelash yarn it is important to ensure the fibres are facing away from the stitch as you knit. I use eyelash yarn a lot, and have noticed that if you rewind balls yarn the 'nap' of the yarn will face the wrong way which means the eyelashes will tangle as you knit. I hope this makes sense.. .


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I feel the loops on the needle--but don't drop a stitch! It's impossible for me to correct it!  I do knit loosly and that may be why I have successfully made scarves with this yarn. I'm working on a chemo cap with it now and on my second go as I dropped a few stitches trying to decide when to begin the crown.....almost finished!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Deb.

And yes that does make sense Notjustadoll, the eyelashes need to be the "wrong" way or they wont work.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

there is a similar yarn, fun fur, the lashes are fuller and shorter. good luck. the wittless knitter.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, eyelash yarn can be a trip. I think if I were making a bear using eyelash yarn, I'd find a #2 (fine) yarn about the same color to use with it. I'd hold the 2 strands together throughout, following the pattern. The effects of an eyelash yarn and another smooth yarn, held together can be beautiful.

Actually, I think that everytime I've ever used eyelash yarn, I used it with a smooth yarn, to make something. This helps solve your problems with picking up stitches with the yarn, because indeed, it's hard to see sometimes!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

if you will run a thread of light weight smooth yarn with it you will find it much easier to work with. The eyelashes cling to the smooth yarn and suddenly you can see where the stitches are!!!


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

i really hate the eyelash "yarn"... have used it a couple of times when making toys, but really... knitting is supposed to be enjoyable, not frustrating.... so i won't be using it again anytime soon. i don't consider myself to be a quitter... just using common sense at not exposing myself to things that annoy me!!!


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Just taking a tea break from my bear....there's a paw and a half left to do. Had some gorgeous purple eyelash yarn in a swap, and was going to make a bag, but Huggable Bear won out! Loved the paws and ears on Gypsycream's "Need A Hug" bear, so decided to amend Huggable to have the same. This meant enough eyelash yarn and contrast to complete him. Had to frog back to the plain yarn, though, when I lost two stitches last night whilst talking to DH. I've never knitted with eyelash before, so that taught me a sharp lesson on keeping the eye on the work at all times!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Ok, Amy, it's Sat morning, I'm having my first cup of tea and you have made my day already. I'm cracking up at your post. I'm with your sister!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have made a cape with eyelash yarn and I had no trouble at all, I just knit in Stocking Stitch and I didn't have to use any special technique. I suggest that you knit a little looser and use metal needles as that is what I did.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Your jacket sounds wonderful. If its a beautiful color on you then you will look just fine... being heavy isn't always being unattractive. This coming from someone who has struggled for years with my weight.



Merrywitch said:


> No - you can't drop a stitch using eyelash yarn !!! You can count the stitches - using good glasses (!), but never, never think you can count the rows ! Better to count them on paper as you go along - otherwise, as it's quite stretchy when made up, one side might just not be the same as the other - then if you come to undo a few rows you really do have a problem !!!
> I'm on the middle of making a Kaftan jacket from an old pattern, using peach eyelash with borders in Aran denim-shade blue. Having seen what was said about not being suitable for larger people (!) I'm a bit put out - anyhow, it will be VERY warm for next winter around the house, even tho' it's a bit fancy for that !


I on the other hand am thrilled with this post. It just goes to show how much we are all alike, it takes a brave one to post about it!! YAY!! I want to make this bear but I have never used the eyelash or fun fur yarns. I made a bunny out of some kind of craft yarn and it was fine. I would of hated to of gone to get the yarn and struggled like this... Now we know and I hope everyone has great success with their bears....


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

You might want to do a bear in a non-eyelash yarn to get the hang of construction, and THEN try the eyelash - granted, it's a pain in the rear, but I'l bet once you've knit the first piece, you'll have the hang of it and it won't be such a traumatic task! :- ) (Been there, often, know exactly how you feel)


----------



## janhon (Feb 23, 2012)

My Mom does the eyelash very well. When i tried , i cried and took the yarn back to the store. Pretty in a stash though


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

So glad I did the first bear in regular yarn before I attempted the fur. It is looking good. My hands are hurting today from having such a death grip on my needles yesterday. I want to finish him up so I can make a rabbit for my grand daughter. Mommy has a baby shower coming up, thought it would be neat if GD got a baby, clothes and a blankie of her own ( she's four almost five)


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Just be sure to make your stitches loose, especially the cast on. It does take a little practice. One of my favorite things to make as a little gift are those inexpensive knit gloves and I make a eyelash cuff. Keep trying I know you can do it.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

when you do get your item made, put it into the dryer with a tennis ball to make the eyelashes pop out


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Am I understanding this correctly - I'm reading here there is a front side and a back side to eye lash and there is a lay of the "nap"? What I have is Lion Brand and the lashes are about 1 1/4". WW doesn't cause this problem. Some boucles cause problems but never like this.


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

I had the same problem. I think with me its because I can't really see what is happening with my knitting. So I just keep knitting and hoping for the best. It seems to work lol xx


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Amy-If you go to Joann's look at the Lion Brand Fun Fur and see if it's any shorter. I am not a big fan of eyelash yarn for all the same issues. I'll use it if I have to but it's not my favorite. There's no law that says you have to use an eyelash yarn. If you go to Craftsy and look at the pictures of all of Pat's bears. You'll see they look adorable in whatever yarn they're knit with. Something like Berroco Plush would be great (I think someone recently posted a picture of a bear knit in Plush) which is kind of a "fluffy" yarn and not an eyelash. I can picture one of Pat's bears knit up in a boucle or other textured yarn. And, there would be absolutely nothing wrong knitting your bear in a smooth yarn. It's all in whatever you want to use. You know, the artistic license thing? Just go for it using whatever yarn you want. It will be great! Denise


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm making it with fun fur and a worsted. It is going to be one huge bear. It's ok once you get used to knitting with it. LIke the pattern and how it is turning out but this is the only thing that makes me hesitate on making another bear. I don't like the fuzzy yarn either. I just keep thinking about the finished bear to keep me going.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

My hands perspire, too, and I found using bamboo needles works much better than metal or plastic with eyelash yarn. Hope this helps.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I know your pattern doesn't call for another yarn, but I find using a fine weight yarn with the eyelash makes it easier to handle. In other words, you would be knitting two yarns at the same time.


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

snowflake/sprinkles/velvet touch is nice for bears n supersoft. eyelash not go for babies n young children as it can moult so getting into lungs


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Tension is the big key. Keep your cast on stitches loose.
I love to use eyelash yarn alongside a worsted in scarves etc. I don't know what bear you are knitting but good luck. and have fun with it. Patty
P.S. It is nice to see that someone besides me uses the 'knit on' cast on method.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Just finished a need a hug bear. Used regular yarn with the eyelash which made the knitting easy. If you use eyelash only you may want to knit a bit looser. Lot's of luck. You'll love your bear once he's finished.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have only made scarves and trim on hats, mittens etc. with the eyelash yarn. I found out there is the reg. kind and a "long eyelash" kind. 
I prefer the regular eyelash as the long eyelash made the scarves extra heavy. (weight)


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

I use this yarn ALL the time. I make slippers with it. The colors to avoid until you get use to working with it are the darker colors. This yarn is forgiving if you drop a stitch. You won't be able to find the dropped stitch but because of the lashes it will knot up and stop dropping, just add another stitch somewhere LOL!!!! No need to knit tight, you will only curse yourself for ever getting the nerve to try it. Be patient and if you count your stitches every now and then you'll do fine. No fancy stitches with this yarn. You will be pleased when your done. Good luck and happy yarning!!!

Just wanted to add...When tinking or frogging pull very very slowly or it will knot up.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Amy, I jumped over the posts to reply. I had to start over three times before I got the hang of it.) I am used to using a carry thread with these types of yarn to make scarfs and it works beautifully.) But, after my third frogging, it got better. Use your finger/thumb to feel the plys on the needle and you'll be fine. Use lyon brand funfur and you'll be much happier. Once I got rolling, it was addicting. {Apologies to all who have already posted similar solutions.}
Some great hints posted at the Bear Challenge thread...


----------



## scraphappytoys (Feb 26, 2012)

I have had some of the same problems with fun fur and eyelash yarn. The best things I have found to help are: 1. lots of patience, 2. use needles that are a different color than the yarn so the stitches are easy to see, 3. lots of stitch markers (like every 5 to 10 stitches), and a quiet place to work on it where I can concentrate. It can be done, it just takes lots of #1.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, I have seen enough of those adorable bears from Gypsycream to be pursuaded to make one.
> 
> So I purchase the pattern, which, by the way, comes HIGHLY recommended and HIGHLY rated by everyone who has used it. Problem is NOT the pattern.
> 
> ...


The only way I can knit with eyelash yarn is to knit it along with a smooth yarn. Otherwise, I find it impossible to knit with eyelash yarn.

Hazel


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

blavell said:


> It does get easier the more you use it. Also, all of the comments here are correct; shorter eyelash, metal needles, using it along with another "regular" yarn, etc. It is almost impossible to frog, however, it is also very forgiving. If I find I dropped a stitch I just add another one & I've never been able to see that I have done that. Keep practicing, the look is worth it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

When I knitted a bear in snowflake yarn I put a safty pin on the right side to indicate a knit row.I am going to give eyelash a go but I will stick to all knit rows lol.Every body has given some very useful advice.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

I am going to say I love knitting with eyelash yarn .I just knit a single strand ,don't add another yarn or do anything else with it .I love the effect it gives .People think my bears are made out of fur fabric ,not knitted .


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Another person on this forum suggested using a piece of thread. A perfect solution to your problem. Just use a piece of thread you can see and knit it along with your yarn and you will be knitting and finishing your bear in no time. I tried this and it works!


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

and dont forget folks when you drop a stitch in eyelash yarn when you are sewing up you can easily repair a hole without anyone noticing!!!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

You could also use a lightweight chuky wool like Sirdar Snowflake, comes in double knit too, it would give you the texture without the hassle. Don't give up on eyelash, take your time, use a larger needle and looser stitches until you get the hang of it. Here in the UK a few years ago we had a fad of knitting eyelash scarves, they were fun to knit.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

It looks like the yarn I have used making scarfs,But how do you manage to stuff the bears made with this yarn,


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

yes pam i suggested that kind of yarn very cuddly


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

crochetmouse said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was just me. I have never worked with fur. It is driving me nuts! Doing the body I know I dropped a stitch but couldn't find it. Hasn't come undone so I guess it's ok. Why knit and purl when you can't see the stitches to tell you did. Joy of purling three together in this stuff lol joy joy!
> ...


I'm using garter stitch, too.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

never hope to make a mistake in this yarn very hard to rip out


----------



## MuffinsMom (Nov 12, 2011)

Can't crochet with eyelash. It drove me crazy. Only knit with it and not often, great with another yarn for dog coats.


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

donmaur said:


> never hope to make a mistake in this yarn very hard to rip out


FYI...Pull very slowly if you need to take out stitches.


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm sure I don't have the patience for making bears out of this stuff - but they sure are cute, and I enjoy the pictures. I bought some eyelash yarn (can't remember what the original intent was) and wound up just crocheting one long chain that I will use o my Christmas tree this year. I hope it won't combust.


----------



## lee.cindy (May 30, 2011)

I bought some of that yarn that looks like a caterpillar. I've tried to start my bear twice now. The yarn is so soft and fluffy. What a great bear it would make if I could see the stitches!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I make a crocheted chain of eyelash yarn to hang a funky pendant. A chain of two strands makes a cool looking caterpillar.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, I have seen enough of those adorable bears from Gypsycream to be pursuaded to make one.
> 
> So I purchase the pattern, which, by the way, comes HIGHLY recommended and HIGHLY rated by everyone who has used it. Problem is NOT the pattern.
> 
> ...


We are all used to knitting by sight. With eyelash yarn you have to knit by feel. Ignore the 'lash' and slow down a bit. For stuffed animals I would pair the eyelash yarn with a regular yarn like red heart cheapy so the stuffing doesn't sneak out but that's not necessary. Larger needles help for a beginner but what helps the most is trying to knit by feeling the stitches not seeing them. I actually closed my eyes and played with the yarn for a bit before I got started on my first couple of projects with it. Once you adjust to feeling it it's just as easy as any other yarn. Do not try to untangle the lashes they will do that on their own as time goes on. Just ignore the lashes completely and do not pull on them, that just pulls them out of the yarn so you do not have any 'fuzzies' left for your bear. Even though they seem to wrap around the needles and get tangled in each stitch they will fall loose on their own after a bit. Use the KISS method and it will be much much more enjoyable. (Keep It Simple Silly) Good luck and enjoy!!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you Deb.
> 
> And yes that does make sense Notjustadoll, the eyelashes need to be the "wrong" way or they wont work.


Ah-ha! Maybe that is why my owl looks like it is knit from chunky yarn. It is actually a short eyelash and I knit it with a gray sport weight because it just made it easier to find the stitches. I didn't pay a bit of attention to which way any fibers were going, I was just relieved if I had the right number of stitches on the needle at the end of every row LOL. They might have looked more like feathers if I had done this.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree, try not looking at your knitting and just feel the stitches.


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you all for this bounty of such useful information, I am doing a bear for trial in chenelle and so far so good. Now with all this advise i dont feel so scared by using my eyelash when it arrives !!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I made many an eyelash and novelty scarves, in the past (three years worth, of non-stop scarf knitting). 

I would knit the eyelash with another yarn for stability. I'd use sock/fingering, dk or light worsted yarn.


----------



## gramspad (Mar 9, 2012)

What size needle are you using? I'm using a yarn called Infatuation, by Yarn Bee. It's a small boucle/short eyelash in white on a size 4 needle.


----------



## owowk (May 5, 2012)

I'm interested in seeing the bear made out of eylash yarn


----------



## Stink (Jun 20, 2011)

Have used this yarn a few times and the only way it becomes easier is to knit it with another 'normal' yarn alongside.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I've never knitted with eyelash (but I did crochet with it). There seems to be a "nap" so I hope you're not knitting against the grain.


----------



## roxy (Feb 7, 2012)

WOW what great ideas and suggestions from everyone.I was wondering if you added another thin yarn with eyelash would it change the size of the bear? If it does,what would you do about his snout and paws? Wouldn't that make them a little small for him now ?I am making a hug a bear and I not an experienced knitter and having one hell of a time with eyelash yarn.


----------



## roscoe (Dec 26, 2011)

I just have to laugh. I have "tried" to use eyelash yarn in serveral different projects and I dislike it so badly that I will substitute if possible or skip the pattern. I decided it is like midevil torture only worse. I also have purchased the gypsy cream bear. Hmmmm....wonder what I will find to use?


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Arlie said:


> Sorry for all the trouble you had...I tried eyelash yarn on a baby hat for a trim and all the lash stuff stayed inside the hat and just a very few lashes were on the outside. I tried it the other way and it didn't help. I should try out the video I guess.
> So glad you figured out the problem!


I solved this problem really fast.. When I'm going to add novelty yarn as trim to a hat I purl a row and crochet the novelty yarn onto that.. It all stays on top that way.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm glad I'm a beginning knitter and have never tried working with this yarn, lol! I did try pom pom yarn and had no luck with that either.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I managed to knit a scarf several Christmases ago of eyelash yarn for a friend to give her Mother. AGGGGHHH! Finished the project and swore never never never again. 
I can sure identify with your frustration. Joan 8060


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

The first time I worked with this yarn was when I used it for trim on a hooded cape I made for my 7 year old daughter this past Christmas. I had such an awful, awful time with that yarn I swore to never use it again but I think if I tried using it along with another yarn I might be able to manage it.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have made many scarves and trimmed things with the eyelash yarn. I do not find it hard to use, (haven't tried any stuffed animals etc. tho.) While I'm kniting with the yarn the scarves call for garter st. If you feel your stitch that's on the needle before kniting you can feel the string-like yarn if you don't feel that then you are just knitting the eyelash and not the yarn. You'll end up with more sts. than you started with or less sts.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Just keep persisting with the eyelash yarn. It does get easier with practice. I have used it and actually enjoyed the finished product. Hides a multitude of sins ha ha ha and looks great. As you say the bears look cute in this yarn. Also I have made a snowman out of the feathers yarn and he looks like the snow is glistening. :thumbup:


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

YIKES! How do you frog something like that? I don't think I will ever use it now that I see what everyone has posted. I don't have the time it would take to be patient with it. LOL


----------



## ddlw44 (Nov 14, 2011)

I am working with the same length as you and yes it is hard at first. Keep trying. I am almost down with the body. Can't wait to see what he will look like. I will post on the challenge day may 31. This is my first huggable bear. Donna


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

UPDATE.... I am working on my first leg and..... a tangle in the skein of freaking fur! LOL! This is just a comedy act now.... I think I am allergic.... breaking out in hives over the stress! LOL. Giggle, giggle, giggle. Seriously, I think I am going to have to cut it and attach a new skein.. can't frog AND can't untangle!!!! Bear is coming along nicely now thanks to all your suggestions..... stay tuned!


----------



## gramspad (Mar 9, 2012)

I have started mine 4 times, losing yarn each time! Going to try it again with size 10 needles, which is the size the Yarn Bee infatuations recommends. May have to go to Hobby Lobby and buy more yarn. Bear will probably be large! Practice makes perfect. &#128522;


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

gramspad said:


> I have started mine 4 times, losing yarn each time! Going to try it again with size 10 needles, which is the size the Yarn Bee infatuations recommends. May have to go to Hobby Lobby and buy more yarn. Bear will probably be large! Practice makes perfect. &#55357;&#56842;


I am actually doing mine holding a strand of worsted weight together with the fur on size 10 needles. It looks in proportion so far, but HUGE. It is not as furry as some, but THIS eyelash is very long, so still looks good. NOT cost effective as I have calculated that I still need to purchase two more skeins of fur in addition to the six I've already used. That's over $38.00 in fur alone for this guy! shhhhh.. don't tell hubby.

Actually, the cost of the fur is worth it as I am now getting the hang of it. (What would a class cost?) My NEXT bear will be done with fur and holding a strand of laceweight or sock yarn on size 6 needles which should come out more in line with the size in the pattern AND with my pocketbook.

The cost of this huge guy is worth it as it is a learning experience for me. It IS a REALLY GREAT pattern, well written, easy to understand AND looks like a bear!

THIS is the way I HAD to learn, and now that I have the hang of it, I should be good to go for the next one. Yes, even after all this frustration, I have the supplies purchased for the next one and sitting in a bag here waiting for me to finish the huge model and start the next.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Amy-I think you've caught the Gypseycream bear bug. Happy knitting. Denise


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

knittingnewbie said:


> The first time I worked with this yarn was when I used it for trim on a hooded cape I made for my 7 year old daughter this past Christmas. I had such an awful, awful time with that yarn I swore to never use it again but I think if I tried using it along with another yarn I might be able to manage it.


Sometimes when I make slippers I will use a worsted weight yarn with the eyelash to add thickness for those who will walk outside with them. (smokers in my family)


----------



## Tara (Jan 31, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> gramspad said:
> 
> 
> > I have started mine 4 times, losing yarn each time! Going to try it again with size 10 needles, which is the size the Yarn Bee infatuations recommends. May have to go to Hobby Lobby and buy more yarn. Bear will probably be large! Practice makes perfect. &#55357;&#56842;
> ...


I get alot of my fun fur from the dollar store or big lots. When they get new stuff in I buy enough for a couple of projects because it is sooo expensive else where!!


----------



## mcoar (Apr 27, 2012)

When I make slippers, I use two worsted and two fun fur, or the pair I made with boa, I used two worsted and one boa. I tried starting my bear with just the fun fur and I had the same problems everyone else has. So I think tomorrow I will try adding in one strand of worsted so I can more easily see what I am doing.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

mcoar said:


> When I make slippers, I use two worsted and two fun fur, or the pair I made with boa, I used two worsted and one boa. I tried starting my bear with just the fun fur and I had the same problems everyone else has. So I think tomorrow I will try adding in one strand of worsted so I can more easily see what I am doing.


You might want to try just a strand of lace or sock yarn instead because you would use less eyelash and it would be more true to size. Just a suggestion.... like I said... my bear is big and cost a fortune for the fur.

Oh my goodness! Look at your puppies! I am so in love! I have boxers but love American Bull Terriers (I believe that is the breed of your babies). Please, oh, please attach a bigger photo..........


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Tara said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > gramspad said:
> ...


YARN at the dollar store!? Who knew? Obviously you and NOT me..... lol. Thanks for the heads up!! WILL check that out!


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

I find yarn at Dollar Tree quite often but the skeins are small and I doubted that is was any bargain based on the size. Also, there was only 3 colors.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Bear Bug.... like that  I caught it too... having a great time with the yarn and pattern. Can't wait to see all the bears on the 31st...


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

I would not have the patience to knit with that kind of yarn at all it would go either back to the store or into a bag and hidden in the deep recesses of a closet. never to be seen again.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Very interesting thread. Now I am glad I had to order yarn. It is giving me time to learn from everyone else's trials and errors. I am also glad I ordered Sirdar Snowflake for my first bear.


----------



## edgewalker (Dec 14, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was just me. I have never worked with fur. It is driving me nuts! Doing the body I know I dropped a stitch but couldn't find it. Hasn't come undone so I guess it's ok. Why knit and purl when you can't see the stitches to tell you did. Joy of purling three together in this stuff lol joy joy!
> ...


Dear AmyKnits, This really does require extreme patience. I just started a bear also and had to start over 4 times. Finally got the hang of it and I am using size US 3 and it working great.

First, do cast on loosely and after about 3 rows you can actually see most of the stitches and can count them if you use your sense of feel more than sight.

It is difficult but can be done as this is my first go with a bear and eyelash yarn. If I can do it, anyone can. Hope that helps.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I had a different style teddie bear almost done in eyelash when I dropped a stitch. I couldn't find the stitch to safe myself. Tore it out completely and have started again. Don't think a life line would work easily but I may try it.

SEA


----------



## oldiesister (Jun 20, 2011)

just don't drop a stitch you will never find it let alone pick it up but have fun


----------



## lentylka1 (Oct 23, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> mcoar said:
> 
> 
> > When I make slippers, I use two worsted and two fun fur, or the pair I made with boa, I used two worsted and one boa. I tried starting my bear with just the fun fur and I had the same problems everyone else has. So I think tomorrow I will try adding in one strand of worsted so I can more easily see what I am doing.
> ...


Thank you for starting this thread,it has so much helpful information now and will help me tackle my bear in eyelash


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Roe said:


> I remember the first time I worked with eyestrain er eye lash yarn. My granddaughter (actually her mother, the engrat)requested a girly sweater. So I made a really pretty cardigan with eye lash collar and cuffs. Came out great, and like all things I make I send the washing instructions as well. Perhaps I should have also said not to wash with anything that has zippers. ( I thought everyone knew not to wash sweaters with anything that has zippers, silly me) Anywho the eyelash part got messed up and the engrat asked me to repair it. That is where I realized the eye lash is really eyestrain yarn because it took me longer to repair than to knit. I said maybe you should wash this separate from everything else. Again, silly me, what was I thinking. She called and asked if I could repair it once again - so I said no how about I just make her another one instead,it would be easier. Now I must interject here that I did not make grandma status by being stupid. So I made a vintage sweater coat knowing that she would never let this child wear it. I never got another request to "repair" another article again.
> Eye lash yarn is doable you just have to clear your mind and persist.


LMAO. Isn't being a Grandma the greatest fun???


----------



## jfjanaszak (May 6, 2012)

I have worked with this type of yarn. If you look at the yarn. it lays flat one way and the lashes go in one direction. If you use it with the "grain", then its not too bad work with. If you use is against the "grain". it really fluffs up and hard to see the stitch. You can fluff it after you are done knitting.


----------



## kathome (Dec 2, 2011)

Tried it once and never again. I don't even remember what I did with it. I guess I gave it to the school or something.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Looks like you got the longer lash yarn. It is a little difficult at first, but once you get the hang of it (if you don't hang yourself first) it does get easier. Just kep your eyes focused on the heavier part of the yarn and it should get better.


Love your humor. Gave me my laugh of the day.


----------



## geri (Feb 11, 2011)

The secret to the eyelash yarns is markers!
If necessary put them every 3rd stitch. I usually
use every 4th stitch or what divides into the number of stitches you and what you are going to increase. I have made about 500 scarves since 2003 with the eyelash yarn and found this to be the answer.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, I have seen enough of those adorable bears from Gypsycream to be pursuaded to make one.
> 
> So I purchase the pattern, which, by the way, comes HIGHLY recommended and HIGHLY rated by everyone who has used it. Problem is NOT the pattern.
> 
> ...


I hate the stuff!!!


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, I have seen enough of those adorable bears from Gypsycream to be pursuaded to make one.
> 
> So I purchase the pattern, which, by the way, comes HIGHLY recommended and HIGHLY rated by everyone who has used it. Problem is NOT the pattern.
> 
> ...


Eyelash yarn is fun once you get the hang of it. When knitting, use a larger needle that what the pattern calls for, knit slowly, and when you are putting the stitch through, give it an extra tug to make the stitch a tad bigger. I used eyelash yarn on the edge of this baby hat and on the top with no problem ;-) I love working with it. If you find you hate it, I will swap you for homespun yarn. I have tons of it and would rather have the eyelash yarn or worsted yarn.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

dec2057 said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I have seen enough of those adorable bears from Gypsycream to be pursuaded to make one.
> ...


Good advise for general knitting with eyelash/fur but for my patterns because they are to be stuffed we need to create a tighter weave of fabric or the stuffing will show through. Knitting with another thinner yarn is a good idea too if you are finding it impossible, but watch the size of your bears lol! If you use larger needles your bears will be big and make sure you don't stretch out the fabric so that the stuffing will show through


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> dec2057 said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


Love your bears, they are darling. I like to knit eyelash yarn with another yarn, too - it does make for a tighter weave.


----------



## gawley33 (Apr 30, 2012)

hi i have only knit with eyelash i love it i have made jackets cusions cover blankets baby bags hats anything you can think off i have knitted and sold on i love eyelash


----------



## gawley33 (Apr 30, 2012)

if you have any eyelash you dont want i will putchase ffrom you just e mail what you got


----------



## gramspad (Mar 9, 2012)

8 skeins of fur yarn....wow. Actually how big is your bear?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I only use those "fuzzy" yarns crocheted around the bottom of shawls, shrugs, etc., but never would knit or crochet with it as too easy to loose your stitches. Most people at our group (we knit/crochet shawls, shrugs for a breast cancer center) love them when I crochet (very loosely) around the edges. Bought the stuff when a store market it down to 99 cents per ball (regularly 4.99).


----------



## new knitter (Mar 19, 2011)

I make lots of scarves with this yarn, it is difficult to work with at the beginning, when you pass the cast on and the first couple rows will get much easier, i also use a needle one size bigger than the recommended on the yarn, sometimes i mix it with another yarn.
Good luck and please be patient, will work at the end.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

gramspad said:


> 8 skeins of fur yarn....wow. Actually how big is your bear?


HE IS HUGE! Haven't sewn him together as I need to go out and get another ball of fur! Seriously!

Gypsycream says her bears are 10" in TOTAL and my BODY alone is 14"! giggle, giggle.

It LOOKS awesome, so I am going to finish. I wouldn't waste all this work and money if it didn't look good and I can tell it is working up in proportion.... but somebody is going to get a HUGE hug! lol.

I am attaching a photo of my bears body. It is unstuffed and just lying over a bowl of yarn. Looks good, so I'm going to finish and post. I will win the "biggest bear" if there is a competition.....

I wouldn't recommend doing your bear this way, but since I was having trouble with the eyelash, it was a LEARNING experience for me. I will be able to do the next one with just a strand of lace (1) or sock yarn held together with the eyelash and hopefully after THAT I will be a pro.


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> gramspad said:
> 
> 
> > 8 skeins of fur yarn....wow. Actually how big is your bear?
> ...


My body is so tiny compared to yours...using size 3 US needle and fur without another yarn. Of course, mine still looks like road kill as does the head and the arms! Need the legs, ears and rest and it will be a bear...albeit a nasty looking dead bear but a bear none the less!!! He will be at the Picnic but I'm afraid no one will talk to him.


----------



## ingrid krysiak (Jun 5, 2011)

hi amy,i see you dont get onvery well with these eyeletyarns, iknitted lots oftoys and garments with this yarn had no trouble withit and finished all in no time, keep practising you soon get the hang of it.l.ol fromingrid


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

SmilingCamel said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > gramspad said:
> ...


Don't worry... everyone says they look like roadkill before they are filled with love (stuffing). He is fluffy, so some little hands will pick him up and love him. I'm sure of it. At LEAST little hands will be able to pick him up... mine is going to be the size of a toddler! lol.

I am having the MOST fun here. Thank you, again, Gypsycream for your pattern. I am thrilled I bought it and am learning all about "fur". This is the most fun I have had knitting in some time!


----------



## maggiemage (May 3, 2012)

I must be somewhat odd as eyelash yarn is my favourite yarn to knit with at the moment. I have made 2 scarves, 4 hats, 1 and 1/2 bags and am now doing a huggable bear. The worst thing about it is when you drop a stitch as you cannot see to pick it up.


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

SmilingCamel said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > gramspad said:
> ...


Spew Alert!!! I haven't laughed that hard in a long time!! I haven't started my bear - waiting for a yarn delivery - but no matter how he looks I promise he will talk to your bear. Who knows, maybe they will be twins!!


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's how I did it for the eyelash bear... Make sure you don't knit too loose or too tight... lol... what I mean is that when you are drawing the yarn through, don't draw it too far making a big loop and tightening it up after.. that's what catches all the eyelashes. Same as pulling your stitches tighter when they are on the needle... catches more threads.

I find if I am consistant with my tension, only a few eyelashes get caught up. this is resolved when you knit the next row & drop them off the needle. Every couple of rows give your knitting a tug downward and it all evens out.

I hope that helps! Worked for me and I thought I would be with you guys... ripping my hair out...lol I think the yarn in the picture has too long eyelashes!

I'm having knee surgery on Wed and I have a stash of yarn ready next to the couch all ready to make bears!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

omg Amy you have created a monster bear!!! Just how much filler have you got? 

Anyone living near Amy, go buy your filler now before she creates a shortage lol!!!!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Well at least you will get a good cuddle from this big Bear lol


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

mtalmage said:


> SmilingCamel said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


As a mother I know how difficult it is to get your child to talk to that sad, odd kid at school...no matter how hard you try and teach that you should be nice to everyone. I really do understand if your bear won't talk to mine. Don't fret over it too much, I understand!!!!


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

After experiencing what you have I have sworn off using the eyelash yarn unless I combine it with another plain yarn which definitely makes it easier. I also found that the shorter eyelash yarn is much easier to work with.
Known as a stubborn lady also, I do not give up easily and usually find a way around the presented problem.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> omg Amy you have created a monster bear!!! Just how much filler have you got?
> 
> Anyone living near Amy, go buy your filler now before she creates a shortage lol!!!!


I am laughing right out loud!


----------



## tgrbts (Jul 26, 2011)

I see I am not alone. lol. 14 pages of comments so far. every time I try to use it, I hate it. But I do love the bears you all are making.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, it is a pain, but it's always worth it in the end. I hate it, but end up using it often.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Can't wait to see the bear. Might he be the size of a REAL bear cub by the time you've finished???


----------



## lee.cindy (May 30, 2011)

This site always keeps me inspired. I finally have a good start with my caterpillar yarn. I don't know how the size is going to work out. I'm using size 8 needles. Size 9 is recommended for the yarn but I wanted my knit to be tight enough to stuff. I also discovered that with this yarn you get a little ripple in the fur if you only use garter stitch, so I started again with stockinette.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

I tried to use different types of yarn to make a bear as well. My first attempt was with some beautifully varigated Maribou yarn. Well, let's say that after knitting one row, I decided I would just keep going and make a lovely 12 x 12 pet mat for my swap partner's cats. Totally frustrating beyond belief. Then I went to a local store and purchased some really thick chenielle yarn. It is approximately the size of a wooden pencil and hard to make but I did manage to get a bear made from it. As I was fooling around with altering a pattern I had, the head is a little bit small but it looks like a bear. Then I got some eyelash yarn. Well, I agree Amy. It is like trying to knit hair together. Your cast on looks great though! Just like mine except that mine was brown. I am making a sock monkey but making it from eyelash instead of a smooth yarn. I will post pics after I have it finished. There is no trick to eyelash yarn. When trying to count stitches, I find it is easier to use my nail and give a little tug on the string to see if its just an eyelash or if it's an actual stitch. Precision is always a good thing, but the first thing I learned is that you need to relax with bears. If you miss a stitch, it's not going to make a huge difference and as it's eyelash yarn, you are the only one that is going to know. If you find yourself with too many, decrease, if you find yourself with not enough, add, Don't drive yourself nuts over the little things. If anything, this yarn is very forgiving for small mistakes. One thing I will share that I learned after a huge amount of frustration is that IF you ever try to frog this yarn, do it only until it decides that it won' t frog anymore and just toss the rest. I was able to frog back to the cast on row and then the yarn decided it wasn't frogging any more. Instead of frustrating myself to death, I just cut the yarn and tossed the little bit that I couldn't reclaim. Everyone wonders if it is just them or if everyone has problems with this yarn, it doesn't have a special trick but it can be a problem. I have seen the beautiful things Amyknits makes and I understand that being precise and striving for perfection is the norm for her work (and it shows in the beauty and well crafted items she has shared with us on KP) but it's time to just relax and let the bear become the bear! Happy Knitting! =)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very well put. One thing if I may add to this, it does get easier the more you knit with it. I've knitted probably hundreds of bears now and I really don't notice I'm knitting with fun fur/eyelash or whatever else its known as


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Haven't laughed so much for a long time.
Amy your bear can be the guard at the picnic, everyone loves a cuddly bear.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I dont know but i have those needles...they are cute huh?


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

sent too fast


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

I find it gets easier after the first initial rows...seems like the weight of a few rows and something to pull at makes it easier to see and feel. I also made a bear and it was a BEAR to do!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't think our Teddy Bear Picnic will need a guard bear, but perhaps he will be big enough to give rides! lmao  He is gonna take a lot to stuff...I would suggest perhaps going to a fabric store and buying batting bulk instead of trying to get enough packages of stuffing at a big box store? That is what I plan on doing as I really dont like the fiber fill that I find at Walmart. It isn't soft and it just doesn't feel like the stuffing felt years ago. It's like the strips for the wax removal kits..$29.99 for a replacement strip pack and it gives you about 15 strips...I went to the fabric store and purchased non adhsive interfacing (which is what they use in those kits) and paid 64 cents for about 50 strips AND I could cut them to the sizes I wanted! Pooling resources makes things more fun and less expensive to make for all of us =)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Do you know I dreamt of this bear last night lol! Its body got out of the bowl and demanded his legs, arms and head be completely and sewn on. There was poor Amy knitting away trying to get it all done, sewing on the body parts as she went along, the bear was hopping about on one leg as she knit an arm and he was demanding his head next so he could shout at her! Had to get up in the end to break the dream.

If you need any help knitting this demanding bear Amy just shout and we'll all pitch in


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

lmaoooooooooooooo Pat that is just too funny!! I could see you getting up and shaking your head over that one! I am still laughing. We will have to remind Amy not to give this bear a mouth until the very end so he can't yell at her!! Still laughing over here =))


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've knitted with this type yarn alot. Here are some tricks I use to make it easier. 
-count the stitches as you go
-use your left index finger to identify the next stitch
-after you finish your project, use a smaller needle to gently pull out the eyelashes on the right side of the project. This will also cover the seams so they are hidden.

Remember, if you drop a stitch, it probably won't matter. Just add another as you go along.
Good Luck!


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Do you know I dreamt of this bear last night lol! Its body got out of the bowl and demanded his legs, arms and head be completely and sewn on. There was poor Amy knitting away trying to get it all done, sewing on the body parts as she went along, the bear was hopping about on one leg as she knit an arm and he was demanding his head next so he could shout at her! Had to get up in the end to break the dream.
> 
> If you need any help knitting this demanding bear Amy just shout and we'll all pitch in


OMGosh! How truly funny!! Giggling over to drink my coffee.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Do you know I dreamt of this bear last night lol! Its body got out of the bowl and demanded his legs, arms and head be completely and sewn on. There was poor Amy knitting away trying to get it all done, sewing on the body parts as she went along, the bear was hopping about on one leg as she knit an arm and he was demanding his head next so he could shout at her! Had to get up in the end to break the dream.
> 
> If you need any help knitting this demanding bear Amy just shout and we'll all pitch in


I've already named him........ Sasquatch!


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

I would start by using bigger needles to get accustomed to it... After you do that, just knit loosely and don't think where the "eyelashes" sit, just worry about your stitch. It will fall into place! Good luck!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> I tried to use different types of yarn to make a bear as well. My first attempt was with some beautifully varigated Maribou yarn. Well, let's say that after knitting one row, I decided I would just keep going and make a lovely 12 x 12 pet mat for my swap partner's cats. Totally frustrating beyond belief. Then I went to a local store and purchased some really thick chenielle yarn. It is approximately the size of a wooden pencil and hard to make but I did manage to get a bear made from it. As I was fooling around with altering a pattern I had, the head is a little bit small but it looks like a bear. Then I got some eyelash yarn. Well, I agree Amy. It is like trying to knit hair together. Your cast on looks great though! Just like mine except that mine was brown. I am making a sock monkey but making it from eyelash instead of a smooth yarn. I will post pics after I have it finished. There is no trick to eyelash yarn. When trying to count stitches, I find it is easier to use my nail and give a little tug on the string to see if its just an eyelash or if it's an actual stitch. Precision is always a good thing, but the first thing I learned is that you need to relax with bears. If you miss a stitch, it's not going to make a huge difference and as it's eyelash yarn, you are the only one that is going to know. If you find yourself with too many, decrease, if you find yourself with not enough, add, Don't drive yourself nuts over the little things. If anything, this yarn is very forgiving for small mistakes. One thing I will share that I learned after a huge amount of frustration is that IF you ever try to frog this yarn, do it only until it decides that it won' t frog anymore and just toss the rest. I was able to frog back to the cast on row and then the yarn decided it wasn't frogging any more. Instead of frustrating myself to death, I just cut the yarn and tossed the little bit that I couldn't reclaim. Everyone wonders if it is just them or if everyone has problems with this yarn, it doesn't have a special trick but it can be a problem. I have seen the beautiful things Amyknits makes and I understand that being precise and striving for perfection is the norm for her work (and it shows in the beauty and well crafted items she has shared with us on KP) but it's time to just relax and let the bear become the bear! Happy Knitting! =)


Aren't you the sweetest to take the time to explain and help me. Thank you for your compliment on my knitting. I WILL post Sasquatch when he is finished.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok everyone, Here is what I learned. When you cast on, keep the cast on stitches nice and loose. When you start knitting your sitches, pull the stitch out extra long, then tighten it back up a bit. Keeping the stitch's loose will allow you to see what you are doing. Pulling the loop from the knitted stitch longer then tighten it will allow the 'lashes' to go through the stitch and this helps to keep it from getting wrapped around the needle. I never used this type of yarn to knit either, but I found that doing this extra work pay's off in the end. I Love how my bear turned out but I will admit it took me a long time. Keep working at it, it will get better.


----------



## kimkaseman (Feb 1, 2011)

I always knit my eyelash yarn with another "solid" yarn. Makes it much easier!


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

It also helps to use needles of a lighter or darker color than the yarn, making it easier to see the stitches.
I'm new to this site and would love to make the "bear" everyone is mentioning. Where can I find that pattern?


----------



## Mo4 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello all you ladies who are struggling with eyelash wool.
Am longing to read the outcome.
I love using the wool. All the kiddy garments i.e. jackets, shrugs etc., have come out beautifully. BUT I usse Stylecraft Eskimo Wool. Can guarantee it and the colours are very pretty.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

junel said:


> It also helps to use needles of a lighter or darker color than the yarn, making it easier to see the stitches.
> I'm new to this site and would love to make the "bear" everyone is mentioning. Where can I find that pattern?


Do a search above for Gypsycream. Once you find her you will find her web site link under her name.


----------



## Mo4 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Junel, WELCOME to the Forum. Great fun, great ladies from near and far.
I also asked for the name of the pattern but so far have not been told.


----------



## Mo4 (Apr 1, 2012)

Deb, is this a pattern only available in the US?


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

www.craftsy.com

Here is the web site that has the bears. Last week this pattern and the other 3 that she made were listed as the top 3 patterns.


----------



## Mo4 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you, will take a look now.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Gypsycream or Pat is from Leicestershire, England. She is in my opinion the Master Bear Maker. Fool proof patterns too..


----------



## Mo4 (Apr 1, 2012)

Lovely, will take a look. Just looking on the Crafty site but nothing that catces my eye, In fact I receive their newsletters.
Tank you.


----------



## mamapr80 (Mar 17, 2011)

I will look at the way the 'nap' of the yarn goes...I ALWAYS knit or crochet it with the 'lashes' laying back towards the ball of yarn, then when finished I fluff with a brush or my fingers to pull the fibers from the stitches.
Don't give up - your projects are always SO gorgeous!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

your can use sirdar snowflake, it won't be as fuzzy but it sure makes a nice soft bear. I just finished a bunny made from the snowflake and posted it on here if you want to take a look at the effect. Don't torture yourself if you don't have to


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

lol.. can't wait to hear the answers to your questions. Oh I can see the stitches on your photo.


----------



## Elaineanne (May 25, 2011)

I am using eyelash yarn at the moment and the only problem I have with it is that it slips off the needles to easy.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Hang in there. Eyelash is one of those yarns that just takes a little getting used to. I make scarves with 2 strands of eyelash held together so it can be done. Just don't give up yet.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

It's eyelash yarn...hides many mistakes ...deep breaths...
Must ask ones self are ya really gonna be able to see the mistake and who's gonna know but me? Keep it like your own dirty little secret and smile quietly to yo bad self!!!


----------



## Mo4 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have just posted a picture of the jacket. Have had suggestions all day long. Posted the picture to give people a better idea of what I was talking about.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I tried it once, and NEVER again. I could feel the tangles with my hook because it felt like the yarn was being dragged / pulled (like snarly hair). Project came out looking OK, but still...never again.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Some are doing the "huggable bear" and some are doing the"need a hug bear" they are found on the "Craftsy" site


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I love to knit scarves with the Pomp -a- Doodle yarn from Red Heart but must use a reverse cast on (twisted stitch) then only knit using a size 10 or larger needle by knitting only two stitches between the "balls" keeping them to the back of your work. They work up beautifully for those of you who have not worked with this yarn. People love them as gifts.


----------



## modinegunch (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi, I love using eyelash yarns. Makes wonderful embellishments.
I use very large needles and knit loosely. Have made many scarves for gifts which get rave reviews. Stick with it. The hint of using a second yarn might help, but I've found LARGE needles the easiest way to use this yarn.

Be patient. You'll get to love it!!
Anne


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I've obviously done this all wrong!!! I'm using small wooden needles and long eyelash yarn. I'm going home tonight and frogging what I've done (half the body) to start again with bigger metal needles. I've got plenty of yarn so I don't mind if it's bigger than 9" especially if it saves my sanity! I feel a bit better now as I was about to throw the whole thing in the bin last night!!! Thanks for all the advice and help. Yet again, I don't know what I'd do without you all.
Lynda from the UK


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

Hi, where can I find the pattern for this bear?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

junel said:


> Hi, where can I find the pattern for this bear?


Look at my signature


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Is a different color easier? I didn't notice any shorter eyelashes. That may be easier. Perhaps a trip to Joanns for a better look. Thanks.


I've knit quite a few things using this type of yarn. The trick is to avoid the lash part & concentrate on the thin yarn itself. You can help yourself to see the yarn by combining it with a very fine yarn in the same colorway


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

A few years ago I decided to make scarves with eyelash yarn for daughters and older granddaughters - five in all. It was torture! Never again!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

My suggestions for using this is to not try ANY fancy stitches = they will not show, take your time, be patient, use larger than called for needles whenever possible, and use it sparingly; switch to another more managable yarn for the bulk of any project!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I just don't understand what all the problem is with the eyelash yarn in making the scaeves. (as yet I haven't tried anything else using the eyelash yarn.)
If you just ignore the eyelash part and you can feel with your finger the stitch you are about to work you can feel if the stitch is there or if you have just the eyelash part over your needle.
It doesn't take long before you can do this just as fast as you knit. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

It's not the knitting that gives me the problem. It's the increasing and decreasin!!!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok, I know this sounds crazy, but so love a challenge. After reading all of the comments about eyelash yarn (I bought mine for the bear this weekend) can't wait to try and give you my two cents worth. I've learned a couple of things from you all.... When working with eyelash.. have patience and who cares about the mistakes. :thumbup:


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

That's the solution!! You said it best.


----------



## lee.cindy (May 30, 2011)

Everyone's advice and encouragement have kept me going. I just finished the body of my "need a hug" bear with caterpillar yarn (maybe a fuzzy chenille) and #8 needles. It's HUGE. I've decided to start again with the "huggable bear" pattern. I'm finally knitting with this stuff and having fun!


----------



## paulamcd (Jun 12, 2011)

so glad to see this post, I also have tried to make somethng with the eyelash yarn and was very frustrated, ok it isn't just me. Will try it again and try to knit looser.Not only do I knit tight, I crochet tight.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, I have seen enough of those adorable bears from Gypsycream to be pursuaded to make one.
> 
> So I purchase the pattern, which, by the way, comes HIGHLY recommended and HIGHLY rated by everyone who has used it. Problem is NOT the pattern.
> 
> ...


The fibers that make up the eyelash will undo itself when you are done with your knitting. Just keep your eyes on the woven threads that hold the eyelash fibers together. It does get easier. You only need to train your eyes as to what you are looking at. Trust everyone on here.


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

EYELASH YARN!! WELL I have my yarn, and it hasn't been too bad, I did have to frog once, and I was amazed that it came out easy, Its Gala, from the Big Lots store, Its the short eyelash yarn. Hope the rest goes as well!


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

My problem with eyelash is I end up with as much yarn on the inside as the outside, is it suppose to be this way I used size 4 needles? Do I need to pull all the fibers to the right side?


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Just knit it as it comes, fibres will be OK even if they are on both sides. Practice makes perfect!!!


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

I have found that a magnifying glass is essential to counting the rows and checking stitches, especially if you are using gypsycream's recommended US 3 needles. I have a jeweler's loop that has saved the day! Gypsycream was so helpful by email and we mentioned smiling as we construct each part, especially when you see the foot take shape on the leg. Hope many of you are past the grrrr    stage and on to the    stage. Knit on.


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

lee.cindy said:


> Everyone's advice and encouragement have kept me going. I just finished the body of my "need a hug" bear with caterpillar yarn (maybe a fuzzy chenille) and #8 needles. It's HUGE. I've decided to start again with the "huggable bear" pattern. I'm finally knitting with this stuff and having fun!


Well Good For You! Knitting is suppose to be fun!


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

wildwood42 said:


> My problem with eyelash is I end up with as much yarn on the inside as the outside, is it suppose to be this way I used size 4 needles? Do I need to pull all the fibers to the right side?


Size 4 needles is way too small. If you pull the yarn (not the lash) as you would any kind of yarn, it should be fine. 
I use a minimum of size 8-10 for any of these yarns.
That alone should help.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chezalvera said:


> wildwood42 said:
> 
> 
> > My problem with eyelash is I end up with as much yarn on the inside as the outside, is it suppose to be this way I used size 4 needles? Do I need to pull all the fibers to the right side?
> ...


Not if you are knitting a bear


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Gypsycream. Really appreciate the information on how to put the bear together, I don't do well at putting items like this together, but I just could not pass up your bears.I have really enjoyed knitting mine.
Barbara


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

wildwood42 said:


> Thanks Gypsycream. Really appreciate the information on how to put the bear together, I don't do well at putting items like this together, but I just could not pass up your bears.I have really enjoyed knitting mine.
> Barbara


That's great Barbara and you only have to pm or email me if you need any guidance.


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Used the eyelash making many scarves!!! Didn't really have trouble with it! But think had the short eyelash - not pulling it too tight is a good suggestion as well as nice size of needles. See in the notebook that I used size 10 [USA size] for the scarves.
Patience and enjoy the beauty of using eyelash!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

good luck. I have never seen eye lash yarn that long before. Keep up with it. I am sure it will get easier as time goes on.


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

The pattern for the "huggable bear" requires no. 3 needles for the eyelash yarn. If I used larger needles, as suggestged by other knitters in this forum, would that work with the pattern. I wouldn't care if the bear turned out larger but would not want to destroy the pattern either. Please help before I start.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

junel said:


> The pattern for the "huggable bear" requires no. 3 needles for the eyelash yarn. If I used larger needles, as suggestged by other knitters in this forum, would that work with the pattern. I wouldn't care if the bear turned out larger but would not want to destroy the pattern either. Please help before I start.


Think I've emailed and pm'd you on this June.


----------



## junel (May 5, 2012)

You have.... thanks so much for your help! june


----------



## Mo4 (Apr 1, 2012)

I use eyelash wool all the time, but from the picture can see you have purchased a long lash which will not work on a small item like the bear. So sorry to see the problem you have.


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

I am knitting a snuggles bear, with an eyelash yarn with very long "eyelashes" - was going great until I got to the head shaping...realised I had M1 in the wrong place, so undid it, as I thought, and have let the wrong one go, creating a dropped stitch. Seems impossible to pick up, and I know some say it won't matter, but it has left a hole. I am devasted! Any clues???
TiA
Sandy from Oz


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Pick the stitch up with a needle and matching yarn, attach to the stitch above and pull the ends through to the wrong side and tie in a double knot. It wont be seen and it will close the hole. Eyelash is very forgiving if you have to "technically adjust" dropped stitches


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

Further to my last post - I found a hint on the net - put a flashlight under the work, to see the dropped stitches - will try it shortly and keep you all posted


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

If I drop a stitch and can't find it I just put some of the eyelash on a darning needle and sew up the hole. I've had my daughter, who has the sharpest eyes, try and find it and she hasn't yet!!!!


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

Me again - just got the flashlight out - it WORKS!! You can see the stitches and strands quite clearly, and then pick up the dropped stitch/es with a crochet hook.
Saved!!


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

I have just started to knit my second bear in a long eyelash which is also quite coarse. It is called Teddy Fur, here in Oz. Took me a while to get going, as it was very difficult to M1, but I found if I use a third needle to pick up the "bar", it means I can tease out the eyelashes if necessary, manipulate the third needle to knit into the back, and avoid pulling any stitches off the main needles. It is quite slow and painstaking, but doing this I have managed to not drop any stitches, and have the right number of stitches at the end of each row. I also manipulate the pattern so that the purl side becomes the right side, as I find this is where the bulk of the eyelashes seem to fall.


----------



## Sandyr1946 (May 12, 2012)

Snuggles Karate Bear is finished and has gone to his new home  There is a pic in the pictures topic if anyone would like to have a look. I think his eyes are a little bit high up, and maybe a bit small, although you really can't see them much in the photo anyway because of the eyelash.
But all in all I am very pleased with my first effort


----------



## betty41 (Jul 19, 2011)

ok, now, how is an easy way to sew up seams. I have trouble finding stitches in all the fuzz. betty41


----------

